# Fascia Board costs...am I getting ripped off?



## TjbDIY (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi all, and thanks in advance for any advice you can provide!

We're currently having our roof replaced, the whole lot, right down to new plywood. Halfway through the process I was told that we needed all new fascia board, this tacked $1500 on to the bill. It breaks down as:

$15 per foot x 35 feet x 3 fascias

I don't mind paying it of course, but wanted to double check I wasn't getting taken for a ride, seems incredibly expensive for what it is. Maybe I'm missing something though. This is in metro Boston ( MA ) by the way.

Thanks again all for any advice!


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Oct 17, 2009)

To help answer your question better, a few thoughts come to mind.

How wide (tall) is the fascia? Is it be capped with aluminum? How high up are the 3 areas?


----------



## TjbDIY (Aug 28, 2009)

Many thanks. I'd say it's about 2 feet tall max, and that's probably being generous. It's at the top of a 2 storey house, not sure what the height in ft there is. Doesn't appear to be capped in any fashion...

Thanks again.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Oct 17, 2009)

Seems fair. Anytime you are working at heights, the cost can increase. Also, take in mind that the materials may be inexpensive and the install is easy, but sometimes the set-up to work at that height takes a lot of time.

Be grateful that your roofer noticed it, and approached you about it, instead of covering it up and letting you deal with it later, potentially costing you much more.


----------



## mikey48 (Dec 6, 2007)

2 feet tall, never saw it that high.


----------



## TjbDIY (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks again for the info, I was looking for a second opinion as I had no idea if this was $150 worth of work, or $1500 worth - at least now I know the cost is in the realm of possibility.

Thanks!


----------



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

Get another estimate. See if it's in the same range.


----------

